# Multiple Myeloma, updated 1/26/11



## Mackey Mouse

They say that God cannot give you more than you can handle.....I really wonder about that statement and am having real questions lately..  

I try to be upbeat for all of you, you all know I lost my beloved Tom on October 1....truly one of the great husbands and friends and people are grieving that loss and will for some time.. 

But it seems his wife.. me has to put her grieving on hold and get into the battle herself with this blood cancer called multiple myeloma....not even sure I am typing it right... the pain is bad in my arm as the liquid tumor is on my neck and so yesterday I walked the halls of Mass General where my loved one walked and had my first treatment of Radiation.....the same radiologist who he adored....and now I am in the battle myself... 

There is no cure, it is chronic, there will be tests and more tests,chemo, bone marrow biopsy one is done., now that was not fun... but I ask you this.....keep my family who is in a mess in your good thoughts....they lost their Dad, they are worried about their Mom and I am taking it the best I can.. At times my typing with be erratic as the nerves in my right arm are affected by this tumor... '

Remember this.. all of you here.. life is precious, take your time, smell the roses, do good and love each other... you just never know where life will take you..   I will be in and out but will check in... please stay safe and healthy...

Best,
Marsha


----------



## antmaril

Oh Marsha, I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers every day


----------



## JandJ

I am so sorry to read this news. You are in my thoughts  
My father was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma in 2004. It started with back pain that never got better. His doctor did a lot of blood work, which the biggest indicator was apparently his calcium level. There was a new type of chemo released to MM patients in 2005 and that made him feel really good for a few years. The radiation helped with the pain. I trust you have the best doctors. Learn all you can. There is a MM foundation that is VERY encouraging and very informative:  http://www.multiplemyeloma.org/ 
Take good care of yourself


----------



## minniebeth

Marsha, 
I have followed your posts here and you and your family have been in my prayers. I don't know how it started really, but one day I was reading a lot of the posts here and my DD12 asked me what I was doing. I told her I was reading the DisBoards and she asked if I was reading about WDW (again ) I told her about this board where people share about some of their life experiences and that I pray for them every night. I have a whole list of people who I keep in my thoughts and prayers. The one thing I've come to realize in life is that even though we all have our sorrows to bear, everyone else does too. It gives me peace in my own life to recognize that and to pray for others, even if we don't know them IRL. She asked me to share the posts with her. She has started to pray for a lot of people on here too. She attends a Catholic school and they have prayer intentions each day before lunch. She has prayed for many here at school, where the rest of the class does then too. She is our little spiritual leader at home as well, a true angel.
You have been one of those she prayed at home and school for. Please know that when you share this, the prayers multiply in ways not even known.

We hear over and over that God does not give us more than we can bear, and more and more, even through my faith, I feel so heavy about understanding this. Life just seems so unfair at times. I am so sorry to hear about the Multiple Myeloma. I hope your pain can be managed and that you get the best care possible. You fought so hard with Tom, now it's time to fight on behalf of yourself. You are a true warrior. I will be praying for strength for you. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers each day.
Your words of wisdom are beautiful and touching and help to put the meaning of life in perspective. Thank you.
Take Care of yourself!


----------



## denegate

I followed your journey with your husband.  I was inspired by your courage and strength.  I was impressed by your ability to put others at ease.  I am sad to read that you will now be fighting your own battle.  I believe you have the ability to be as positive for yourself as you have been for so many others on this board fighting their own health battles.  Stay strong - I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  Take Care.


----------



## DebbieinWA

I am so sorry!  You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers, as will your girls.


----------



## Christine

Marsha,

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I hate to say but sometimes God does give you more than you can handle!  Hang in there and know that we are all thinking of you.  And please take REALLY good care of yourself, especially this time of year when there is so much going around.  I know you already know this but make yourself the #1 person in your life now.


----------



## dee47

No words...Just lots and lots of prayers and


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha
I am just so sorry to hear this. You have been through so much with Tom, your dd and now yourself. You have been a source of strength, encouragement and compassion for all of us, so now its our turn to pray for you, lift you up and encourage you. My thoughts and prayers will be with you as you battle the beast. Its so true about life being precious, since my dx I never take anything for granted either and do strange things like stared at ants this summer. I know God does now give you more than you can handle and I know you can do this. I pray that alll those who take care of you will show you kindness and compassion, that your pain might not be too hard to handle and that you will get the best treatment possible.  Also stop by the breast cancer sistas thread on the cb, they adopted me and are also a great bunch of people with lots of strength, encouragement etc. Blessings to you always.


----------



## amandamc8

Marsha, I am so sorry to hear that you have to go through this... and your poor family too. Life is indeed very cruel at times. You took the time during your battle with Tom to offer me support on my journey with Miles and his pancreatic cancer, even when times were so tough for you - and I know that I am certainly not the only one who has felt the benefit of your positive and supportive messages.

I am not a person of faith, but I do believe that we all have people looking out for us and supporting us along our way... we both have our very recent additions to the angels looking down on us. Please know that you will very much be in my thoughts as you once again fight the vicious beast.

Much love to you and your family,
Amanda and Hayley


----------



## CarolAnnC

When I first heard this news my heart sank to my feet.  It is unbelievable to me that you are stricken with this horrible disease, after you fought the fight with Tom side by side during his battle.

I am here, I only wish I was closer to your physical location...

Your words to live for today are the truest words one can speak.  Nobody knows the future, and I thank God sometimes that we do not....  

Hugs to you Marsha from me, John and the girls...


----------



## WDWLVR

Marsha, I'm so saddened to read that so soon after losing your beloved Tommy that you are in your own fight. You and your family have shown your strength and I know you will get through this.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## quasar4legs

Marsha, I am so shocked to hear this terrible news.

I shall be thinking of you and your family. 
Koala cuddles to you


----------



## Mickey1974

The title of your post, Marsha, caught my eye.  And although I don't know you I just wanted to share my deepest sympathy to you for the loss of your husband and for your diagnosis.  I wish I could hug you and tell you that it will all be okay.  Cancer sucks...what else is there to say about it!

In 2004 my mother was diagnosed with multiple myeloma.  We all wondered how, why, what is this, what's gonna happen next???  Fortunately we live in one of the greatest medical cities in the world...Rochester, MN...home of the Mayo Clinic.  Although my mother passed away a year later in 2005 (she developed a severe and deadly form of pnuemonia) we were encouraged by the clinics research and of the advances of the treatment of MM.  I met a woman who had lived with the disease for over 12 years!!  The doctors would tell us that they couldn't cure it but they could certainly treat it.  I don't follow-up on the disease as much as I used to but within the last year I know I read that the clinic had received some major funding for more research and they are hoping one day to find a cure.  It won't take your pain away but hopefully you'll find that to be some encouraging news.

Good luck...wishing you a positive outcome and sending many prayers your way.


----------



## Kathy C

Marsha,

I'm at a loss for words.  Although I don't post often, I followed your journey with Tom, and am so sorry you have to fight the battle yourself.  Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Please, when you're feeling up to it, keep us posted.

Kathy


----------



## goofy4tink

You know that you and the girls, and their families, are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you're having a wee bit of trouble praying at the moment...I know I would if I was in your situation...so we'll take care of that for you. This is just crappy. You have to wonder who's in charge up there!


----------



## Towncrier

Marsha - I am so sorry to hear this news and will continue praying for you as you battle the beast.


----------



## Tinks1984

Oh Marsha  I don't pop over here too often, but I had read about your post with regards to Tom and his amazing fight and now this, such a terrible thing I read. You don't deserve any of this.

I wish you all the luck in the world with your fight and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, just wanted to let you know thoughts and prayers are with you. Hang in there!!  Blessings to you always.


----------



## diz8297

Just saw this.  I am over here sporadically-followed your journey w/Tom.  There are no words.  Will just keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## annrae

When I went on the computer tonight and saw your post, I had to go back and read it twice because I could not believe it.  Aw, Marsha, I feel very sad about this and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers as well as your girls.  Please take good care of yourself - you are being cared for in a great hospital and I still believe there are miracles around every corner.  Take care. Hugs, Barb


----------



## TheLorax2000

Marsha, I am truly saddened to hear of you having to battle with cancer. You've fought so long and hard for Tommy and I'm so sorry that you'll be grieving and fighting your own fight with cancer simultaneously. Life can be so hard sometimes. 

I recall spending the weekend with Tommy, you, Jody and Karen at the Cape. You opened your home to us and it just seems worlds away rather then just over a year. It was a lovely time and I cherish the memories. 

I know you had been strong for so long for Tommy , but just keep fighting for yourself, your children and those beautiful grandchildren. My thoughts and prayers are with you and especially your girls. 

Hugs,
Carol from CT


----------



## Rustysmom

Marsha, I'm so sorry that after all you and your husband went through that now you have to go through this.   You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this, Marsha.  You've already been through so much. Am keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## frdeb1999

So very sorry Marsha, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mskanga

Marsha I am so speechless , I hate that phrase that God only gives what you can handle, for some people it is too much obviously. 

Keeping you in my prayers my friend.


----------



## smphbear

Marsha,

Hang in there!  You will be in my prayers.  While it won't always be a pleasant road, know that you can live with this.  My uncle has been battling Multiple Myloma for 5 - 6 years.  He has to travel to Arkansas for his main doctors, major treatments, and checkups.  His local docs do the rest under the orders of the Arkansas docs.  

We also have another lady in our town who has been going down this road for about 3 years. 

God Bless!


----------



## MickeySP

You & your family will be in mythoughts & prayers Marsha.


----------



## NHAnn

Oh Marsha.   How rough for you (and your girls/family) to have to deal with this on the heels of Tommy's death.  

 I am grateful you have access to excellent care.  

I am sending you all my positive thoughts and prayers...it seems so inadequate  

Judi asked that you know she is thinking of you too.


----------



## Leota

Marsha, I am so sorry to read this. You & your Family will be in my Thoughts & Prayers.


----------



## Deesknee

Marsha,  With all the words you have helped others with, I feel foolish not to have any to help you.  Please know you have continued to be in my prayers as you have been since I began to follow Toms journey.  None of us have more than one day at a time. I truly pray today you have comfort, peace, joy, love. I pray there will be a cure for this. For you.

Peace & love,
Dee


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, just wanted to let you know continued prayers and thoughts for you.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Thinking of you Marsha. Keep fighting tough!


----------



## TruBlu

Marsha, I hope the new year brings healing, hope and love to your family.


----------



## Deesknee

Continued prayers Marsha. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## annrae

A short note to let you know I am thinking of you.  Take good care of yourself and know so many of us are praying for you.  Hugs, Barbara


----------



## snappy

I am pulling for you Marsha.  You are such a treasured part of the Dis. No one provides more encouragement than you.


----------



## diz8297

Thinking  of you!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

How are things going for you, Marsha?


----------



## KPeveler

Many hugs and lots of support Marsha!  I hope for the best for you...


----------



## CarolynU

Marsha I haven't been on this board for a while, and now I have I'm stunned, just stunned.
I read all your updates about your Tom, and to be facing this yourself is just beyond what seems tolerable for you and your brave family. There is nothing I can say other than I'm thinking of all of you, and good luck in your journey ahead.


----------



## MickeysMommy

My beloved Daddy got the news of Multiple Myeloma in August of 2003.  His was centered in his back.  He LIVED with Multiple Myeloma for another 3 and a half years until which he caught a bad case of pneumonia.  If you have any questions please ask.  You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## WINTER

How were you diagnosed?  What were your symptoms?


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I know I have been quiet here, but sometimes it is almost more than I can handle.. 

I do check in and I am reading, just that my heart is heavy with the loss of Tom... 4 months February 1, and then a month later getting diagnosed with multiple myeloma.. 

Someone asked how did I get diagnosed.    I actually had no clue that I was ill, just thought I was worn down with aches and pain,  and this is the way this disease operates......until the real pain comes.   I always had what I called low back pain, and lived with it, just thought that is where I carry my stress.   Then one day, I had pain in my right arm that was so excruciating that I knew it was not normal.    I went to the ER of the hospital where Tom always went and the ER doctor was not listening and did not want to bother and just said I was probably having muscle spasms (I had just lost my husband and was under serious stress, he said) radiating into my arm, did not bother to do any blood work or anything and sent me on my way with pain pills and muscle relaxers..  When I got back to my house, an 1 1/2 hour ride, I was in screaming pain.   I went to the local hospital, a friend took me I could not drive) where I was adamant that they do an MRI... saying that I have good insurance and if they did not pay I would......they did the MRI and found the MM... the little local Cape hospital while the big Boston hospital could not take the time or care enough to do the appropriate tests.. 

I did go back to Boston for treatment as they are cutting edge on this cancer and that is where I am now.. in treatment..   I am going for a second opinion to Dana Farber as what is important to me right now is care.. the care needed to get through this.   My doctor is wonderful, but sometimes getting to her is difficult..   

Anyway.. I have chemo twice a week... in the beginning I did radiation for a blood tumor on my neck that was causing the pain in my arm.. I did 10 radiations and had to stop as the side effects, they were radiating my neck, were horrific... esophagitis.. fatigue, you name it.. lately I say to myself.. what a baby, Tom never complained.. and yet each cancer is different and he said he very rarely had pain...  I wish I could say that.  

So yesterday was chemo....and because of the neuropathy in my legs.....they are cutting back to once a week, it was twice.   What is difficult with this cancer is it causes nerve pain which is very difficult to manage and resistant to pain medication..  and sometimes almost more than I can bare.    I am actually drinking tonic water as they say the quinine helps with this kind of pain and to sleep, well I have to take something for the pain or there is no sleep.   Also steroids are involved in the treatment so I look like a plumped up chicken.....and I hate that, but if remission is to be mine I will persevere.. 

They caught mine very early and I was blessed with that and thankful that I did not just give up when the first doctor said muscle spasms.. there was no way this was just muscle spasms... 

Also... they do not know what caused this cancer, but I do know this I was very involved in my husband's care, I adored that man and he was my soulmate, and during his care, maybe like two years ago I got shingles.   Now, I was shocked that this happened, as I thought I had never had chicken pox, you have to have had chicken pox to get shingles... and my Mom said I did not have them.. Oh well... Anway, this is my soapbox, if you are of that age to get shingles, and have had chicken pox, really think about getting the vaccine.    They think that when my immune system was practically nil with shingles, it may have activated a rogue bloodcell and it could have been the start of this whole thing... they will not say for sure, but it might have happened like that.. so...  why not protect yourself with the vaccine and not have shingles because shingles are horribly painful and why have them if you do not have to... Shingles are the epitome of nerve pain and sometimes leave you with that pain.    Off my soapbox now.. 

Where I am now.. I am doing chemo.. cut back to once a week and finally got some sleep last night, thank you pain pill that works, and trying to just stay focused on remission... please let me have some remission with this... Geraldine Ferraro has this and has had it for 20 years...   Once in remission, they will do another bone marrow biopsy to make sure the blood numbers are correct, I am almost there.. Do not make me talk about how painful bone marrow biopsies are as bone does not freeze and so although they can attempt to do some freezing of the area where they are going in with the needle once they get through the bone and into the bone marrow, well it is not nice..   Also, there is talk about harvesting my stem cells, a procedure somewhat like dialysis....not sure when that will happen...but I will update when I know.. 

I thank you for asking about me, I thank you for keeping my in your prayers, I am doing the best I can, it is doubly hard for me as I am grieving for the loss of my husband and dealing with this illness.. I am doing the best I can.. 

Hugs to everyone here.. life is not alway easy, we just get through however we can... hoping for the best.  I could use a little Disney magic, but not sure when I can go or how I will handle it.. Tom loved WDW so... it will be very hard for me to be there without him.  

Marsha


----------



## Mackey Mouse

MIckeysmommy.. I am assuming that is a picture of your Dad in your signature.. hugs to you.    It is so hard to lose a parent, my daughters are dealing with that now and so I am determined to be here as long as I can.. I figure, hey I caught it early.....Geraldine Ferraro is still here, and I am determined to do what I can to fight this... I know your Dad must have done the best he could too.. that is all we can do.


----------



## dee47

Marsha, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get your remission soon. You are a fantastic person. I'm so glad you are in there fighting, though I can't imagine how tough that is to do on top of missing your husband so much. I wish you peace and health.


----------



## teskak

We are all here, all watching, all hoping.  Perhaps your story will motivate some more to be blood / platelet donors as I am sure you will be needing those if not already.

Every bit to help


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, sending you a  and lots of prayers. My heart goes out to you with all you are dealing with both physically and emotionally. Keep fighting tough! Someone sent me a song that had the words in it you have to go through the valley before you reach the mountain top.., I know sometimes I felt like I couldnt see the light at the end of the tunnel but it is there!!Sometimes it just takes a little longer to get to. I am so sorry for all your pain too and I hope the med will give you some relief. (I remember you posted how mad you were when I told you I had to ration my pain meds!!). I know what you mean about them not getting to the dx initially either. I had the almost same thing happen as you. The little hospital kept looking for everything else and ignored the lump on my neck. At the big hospital it was 1 doc and 1 test and they knew it was cancer. I am glad you are going for a second opinion and hope you get the care that you need and deserve. Blessings to you always. Keep fighting tough!!


----------



## CarolynU

Marsha just checking in on you, and want to you to know that while I may be miles away from you physically I am with you emotionally. I don't know how on earth I would have coped such a short time after losing my DH then finding myself in my own battle. It is cruel. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## quasar4legs

Marsha, So sorry to hear that things have been even more difficult for you.

I am sure there are no words that I can say to make you feel better but I shall be thinking of you and hope that soon you can be pain free. 

Hugs
Quasar


----------



## karen l

Marsha, I followed Tom's story & can't believe you're now dealing with this too.
I pray for your remission & hope you can plan a trip back to WDW very soon. The second opinion at Dana Farber is a wise move. Dana Farber is an awesome hospital & they do fantastic work.  They treated my DH & I've never experienced a more caring & professional group. Stay strong, it's difficult but it sounds like you'll be in remission very soon.  God Bless.


----------



## MickeysMommy

Marhsa, thank you for those kind words.  Yes, that is my beloved Daddy.  He never let this awful disease get him down and always, every single day, had a smile on his face.  I know it's hard but keep your chin up.  I am praying for you!


----------



## AnnaS

Marsha keeping you in my prayers.  Stay strong and hang in there. 

My mom was recently in the hospital for some kind of breast infection (she is going through chemo for breast cancer) and I was in the room when the patient next to her had the bone marrow test/procedure.  Ob boy did it sound painful.


----------



## SueM in MN

Lots of 
hugs


----------



## OhMari

Lent is a special time in my religion, I know we are not suppose to talk religion, but it's a time for extra prayers, and you will be my extra in my prayers.
Marisa


----------



## Elfstar

Marsha, I'm keeping you and your children in my thoughts and prayers.  Fight as hard for yourself as you did for Tom.  I'm hoping you reach remission, too.


----------



## Mrs. M. Mouse

Marsha you are constantly in my thoughts and prayers. I am glad you updated us and I will continue to pray for remission for you and for a long life with your family!


----------



## Deesknee

Marsha, prayers continue.

As to...."Tom loved WDW so... it will be very hard for me to be there without him."    I'm sure Tom will always be with you. Soul mates don't leave they just watch you from a different view. 

God Bless.

Dee


----------



## TruBlu

You were on my mind this morning, Marsha.  I hope today brings you some comfort and at least a smile or two.


----------



## kimis

You are diffently in my prayers!


----------



## karen l

Marsha, just wanted to say hi & hope you're doing well. You remain in my thoughts and prayers.  All the best to you & your family.
God Bless.


----------



## NHAnn

Thinking of you Marsha....keeping you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Rustysmom

Just wanted to say I'm thinking about you Marsha and you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Mackey Mouse said:


> They say that God cannot give you more than you can handle.....I really wonder about that statement and am having real questions lately..
> 
> I try to be upbeat for all of you, you all know I lost my beloved Tom on October 1....truly one of the great husbands and friends and people are grieving that loss and will for some time..
> 
> But it seems his wife.. me has to put her grieving on hold and get into the battle herself with this blood cancer called multiple myeloma....not even sure I am typing it right... the pain is bad in my arm as the liquid tumor is on my neck and so yesterday I walked the halls of Mass General where my loved one walked and had my first treatment of Radiation.....the same radiologist who he adored....and now I am in the battle myself...
> 
> There is no cure, it is chronic, there will be tests and more tests,chemo, bone marrow biopsy one is done., now that was not fun... but I ask you this.....keep my family who is in a mess in your good thoughts....they lost their Dad, they are worried about their Mom and I am taking it the best I can.. At times my typing with be erratic as the nerves in my right arm are affected by this tumor... '
> 
> Remember this.. all of you here.. life is precious, take your time, smell the roses, do good and love each other... you just never know where life will take you..   I will be in and out but will check in... please stay safe and healthy...
> 
> Best,
> Marsha


I am so sorry to hear this news. What a blow! Remember that the trials you have, you have because you are the only one who can handle them. The trials I had earlier last year, I had because I was the one to handle them. God obviously has one big plan for you.

I am a very strong faith holder and will make a prayer right away for you, your husband(who I have no doubt is watching over you as we speak), and your family. 

I am at loss for words. Life really has some odd cards to play sometimes. All my love from Calgary-Canada.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, continued thoughts and prayers for you. Wishing you all the best. Keep fighting tough!!


----------



## disney kid at heart

Marsha, my thoughts and prayers are with you always


----------



## AnnaS

Any updates?  Has anyone had any contact with Marsha?


----------



## disney kid at heart

AnnaS said:


> Any updates?  Has anyone had any contact with Marsha?



Anna, Marsha hasn't updated since 2/17. Does anyone have a way to contact her? My prayers are being said right now. I pray she's just resting.


----------



## disney kid at heart

Has anyone heard anything from Marsha? She's been on my mind real heavy the past couple of weeks. I pray she is doing ok. sad face


----------



## CarolAnnC

disney kid at heart said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Marsha? She's been on my mind real heavy the past couple of weeks. I pray she is doing ok. sad face



I know she is doing ok, but I have not personally spoken to her recently.  I will try to contact her and ask for her to stop by.  I know life is beyond hectic when you are dealing with even half as much as she has on her plate.

I wanted to just let you know that she is "ok" and hopefully will be able to stop by soon to update us here.


----------



## AnnaS

CarolAnnC said:


> I know she is doing ok, but I have not personally spoken to her recently.  I will try to contact her and ask for her to stop by.  I know life is beyond hectic when you are dealing with even half as much as she has on her plate.
> 
> I wanted to just let you know that she is "ok" and hopefully will be able to stop by soon to update us here.



Thank you Carol for the update.


----------



## disney kid at heart

CarolAnnC said:


> I know she is doing ok, but I have not personally spoken to her recently.  I will try to contact her and ask for her to stop by.  I know life is beyond hectic when you are dealing with even half as much as she has on her plate.
> 
> I wanted to just let you know that she is "ok" and hopefully will be able to stop by soon to update us here.



Thank you CarolAnnC for the update. Please just let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers continuously.


----------



## j's m

Marsha, if you're reading and just not posting, here's another message that we're thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Hi all.. 

Thanks for checking on me..   I wish I had the best news actually it is good, but with a little twist to it..   

I have a remission from the Multiple Myeloma, but the treatment has left me with horrible,, painful neuropathy in my feet.    There is no respite from this, no peace, I wish there was..   I take lots of pills such as neurontin for the nerve pain, which I do not think works and I am sure there are others who have nerve pain that would agree with me, and also lots of pain medication every 4 hours, just to get through the day..   The nights are the worst, because when your body relaxes, that is when this activates and so add in pain and burning in my feet, well that does not make for a restful night until the pain pills kick in along with the ativan..    I sound like a drug addict but there is no way around this, it is that bad.. 

Now, I am praying that this is not permanent, and just a side effect from the treatment that will eventually go away.. that is what I am praying for.   I am doing reiki, I am doing massage, I am going to call a pain clinic today to see if they can help me.    I am in process of switching my treatment to the Cape while I am in this remission.   Alll big procedures will be done at Dana Farber but maintenance will be here on Cape Cod.. 

There will be no WDW in my future for now as I cannot do any walking, or it will be and a scooter for sure, but I will get there at some point.   I know Tom would want that for me.. and I will let you all know when I am going so if you see this woman on a scooter, crying her eyes out behind her sunglasses, missing her guy terribly.. that would be me.. 

I am trying, truly I am........if I could say to you all the neuropathy was gone... well I would be doing a happy dance for sure.. but I am still struggling.. 

Any suggestions are always appreciated... and I am willing to try holistic as well.. they claim that even accupuncture cannot help this... 

so.. thanks for asking, that is where I am, even the computer hurts to sit at... can you believe it, my beloved computer and it causes pain to my feet.. 

hugs all around, 
Marsha


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Marsha,
Thanks for the update and I am sorry that you are having to delay the happy dance, it sounds like you are in terrible pain.
No suggestions here just sending you a cyber cuddle and hoping that things improve in the near future.

I can't imagine my beloved computer causing me pain.........can you lie down with a laptop?

Thinking of you.

Quasar


----------



## antmaril

Marsha:

Thank you for the update.  I'm very happy to hear that you are in remission, but so sorry that you are in such pain.  I hope that this will eventually subside and you can reclaim your life (and do the happy dance!) 

You are in my continued thoughts and prayers.

Marilyn


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, I am happy to hear the news about your remission but my heart breaks for you knowing you are having to deal with all this pain. 

I pray that you will be able to find some relief.

Continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## karen l

Marsha, that's great news about the remission & I hope the neuropathy goes away soon.  Continued prayers & best wishes.


----------



## AnnaS

Marsha happy to see you posting. 

Very happy that you are in remission and so sorry about the pain.  We are all thinking of you.  Hang in there.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Mackey Mouse said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Thanks for checking on me..   I wish I had the best news actually it is good, but with a little twist to it..
> 
> I have a remission from the Multiple Myeloma, but the treatment has left me with horrible,, painful neuropathy in my feet.    There is no respite from this, no peace, I wish there was..   I take lots of pills such as neurontin for the nerve pain, which I do not think works and I am sure there are others who have nerve pain that would agree with me, and also lots of pain medication every 4 hours, just to get through the day..   The nights are the worst, because when your body relaxes, that is when this activates and so add in pain and burning in my feet, well that does not make for a restful night until the pain pills kick in along with the ativan..    I sound like a drug addict but there is no way around this, it is that bad..
> 
> Now, I am praying that this is not permanent, and just a side effect from the treatment that will eventually go away.. that is what I am praying for.   I am doing reiki, I am doing massage, I am going to call a pain clinic today to see if they can help me.    I am in process of switching my treatment to the Cape while I am in this remission.   Alll big procedures will be done at Dana Farber but maintenance will be here on Cape Cod..
> 
> There will be no WDW in my future for now as I cannot do any walking, or it will be and a scooter for sure, but I will get there at some point.   I know Tom would want that for me.. and I will let you all know when I am going so if you see this woman on a scooter, crying her eyes out behind her sunglasses, missing her guy terribly.. that would be me..
> 
> I am trying, truly I am........if I could say to you all the neuropathy was gone... well I would be doing a happy dance for sure.. but I am still struggling..
> 
> Any suggestions are always appreciated... and I am willing to try holistic as well.. they claim that even accupuncture cannot help this...
> 
> so.. thanks for asking, that is where I am, even the computer hurts to sit at... can you believe it, my beloved computer and it causes pain to my feet..
> 
> hugs all around,
> Marsha



I pm'd you


----------



## Deesknee

Would love to join you in a happy dance WHEN the neopathy goes away.  So happy to hear you are in remission.  As always you are in my prayers.

Dee


----------



## Rustysmom

I'm so sorry you're in so much pain.   I hope the neuropathy goes away soon.


----------



## Tinks1984

Hi Marsha,

I don't appear on this board often, but I check in now and then to see how you're all doing and I'm pleased you're in remission but also saddened to hear you're in pain from the treatment.

I hope soon you'll find something to help you through this and that you'll be fully on the mend as Tom would want. 

For now, thankyou so much for taking the time to come on and let us all know you're doing as good as possible, and my thoughts and prayers are with you to get you on the right path to feeling better again


----------



## Mskanga

Marsha ; 

I just read about your neuropathy issue and Sonya also suffers from it , imagine that in addition to the knee replacement AND chemo.....and yes she lived on ativan an pain killers for a while too.
The good news is that I just asked her and she said it's not nearly as bad as it was before , so let's hope that it improves for you too.

Cancer sucks......big time. But I am glad to hear that you are in remission !


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Thanks for letting me know hers is not as bad as originally... I hope that mine just quietly goes away... oh please, oh please.


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## kathyseb

Marsha,

I am so sorry you are going through this.  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, just wanted you to know that continued prayers are with you.


----------



## JerseyJanice

Hi, Marsha.

I am so happy to read that you are in remission, not so glad that you're in so much pain.  

Here's a wish and prayer that the neuropathy goes away after your treatment.


----------



## karen l

Hi Marsha,  I hope you're doing well & are able to enjoy the summer weather.  You're in my prayers.  Best wishes.


----------



## lyeag

Thinking of you Marsha....


----------



## WDWfan uk

It has been a while since I've posted but then I saw your name & this thread, and I have to tell you that my heart just goes out to you completely Marsha.

I'm so very sorry that you are going through such pain, and fervently hope it goes away.

Hugs from across the pond.

Shirley


----------



## Rustysmom

I'm thinking of you too Marsha and hoping you are doing better these days.


----------



## antmaril

Marsha - I, too, hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Hi... 

Just a quick update, I am still holding my own and do not follow up with the oncologist until January... I take it one day at a time... I still deal with the peripheral neuropathy, some nights worse than others.    Of course, the grieving for Tom goes on.... I do not think I will ever get over losing him so young.   

I know you understand Marilyn, hugs to you..


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Marsha, just wanted you to know my continued prayers are with you. Sorry you are still dealing with the neuropathy.

Its nice when we get a little oncologist break. I dont see mine until may, unless my blood tests in jan are bad. 

Keep fighting tough.


----------



## lyeag

Glad to hear  from  you!  I am sorry you are still not getting  any relief, but please know I am still thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## mommasita

Thanks for letting us know how you are doing Marsha 

My thoughts, prayers, and every type of good wishes are always with you.


----------



## antmaril

Mackey Mouse said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just a quick update, I am still holding my own and do not follow up with the oncologist until January... I take it one day at a time... I still deal with the peripheral neuropathy, some nights worse than others.    Of course, the grieving for Tom goes on.... I do not think I will ever get over losing him so young.
> 
> I know you understand Marilyn, hugs to you..



Yes, I totally understand.  I miss Mat very much.  

Take care


----------



## zalansky

Marsha - I have not been on this part of the boards for a while and just saw this thread. I wanted to let you know I too, am so very sorry for what you have been going through. I hope the new year finds you in remission and much less pain. My heart goes out to you and your family. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Life definitely is not fair at times. It makes me sad that such a giving and wonderful person that has already suffered such a great loss would have to endure cancer herself. Take care of yourself and know we are all pulling for you.

  BTW - I wanted to thank you for your words in your first post. We all need to be reminded, often, that life is fleeting and to stop and smell those roses now and then. Its just what I needed to see today.


----------



## TruBlu

Happy Birthday Marsha!


----------



## brat

Hi Marsha,
Hope today is a better day than you expect it to be. I am my Moms primary caretaker. Mom also has Multiable Myaloma and is doing well(2 and 1/2 years now). Sending healing hugs your way.


----------



## MinnyGranny




----------



## Mackey Mouse

Just a quick update, I did see my oncologist and it was on my birthday... I figured it was just as good as any other day to hear good news.    My numbers are creeping up, it may mean more treatment and I will see him again in March.    I will try to put him off till after May if I am still doing ok as I am going on a Disney Cruise with very dear friends to Alaska and I need to do this, it will be hard without my Tommy, but I know he would want him to do this as he always wanted to go to Alaska, again I do these things in his honor.. 

So, holding my own, neuropathy still there, increased one med and it is now holding the neuropathy to a minimum, I can deal with that.   It is tough sleeping with that kind of hot and cold sensation in your feet and that is when I get it, at night, during the day, just a little numbness and I can handle that.  

I am here, I am doing the best I can, sometimes I only read, sometimes I feel like posting, I try to keep busy during the days, the nights are tough without Tom.....but it is what it is, one of his favorite expressions... 

Remember, live the day, the moment, go for it and enjoy what brings you pleasure, put those little annoying things out of your mind when you can.   Another good one that I try to live by, again from Tom, sometimes it does no good to worry about things you have no control over...and so I try to live my life as he did.... fighting for remission and loving his family.. 

Hugs to all, 
Marsha


----------



## AnnaS

Mackey Mouse said:


> Just a quick update, I did see my oncologist and it was on my birthday... I figured it was just as good as any other day to hear good news.    My numbers are creeping up, it may mean more treatment and I will see him again in March.    I will try to put him off till after May if I am still doing ok as I am going on a Disney Cruise with very dear friends to Alaska and I need to do this, it will be hard without my Tommy, but I know he would want him to do this as he always wanted to go to Alaska, again I do these things in his honor..
> 
> So, holding my own, neuropathy still there, increased one med and it is now holding the neuropathy to a minimum, I can deal with that.   It is tough sleeping with that kind of hot and cold sensation in your feet and that is when I get it, at night, during the day, just a little numbness and I can handle that.
> 
> I am here, I am doing the best I can, sometimes I only read, sometimes I feel like posting, I try to keep busy during the days, the nights are tough without Tom.....but it is what it is, one of his favorite expressions...
> 
> Remember, live the day, the moment, go for it and enjoy what brings you pleasure, put those little annoying things out of your mind when you can.   Another good one that I try to live by, again from Tom, sometimes it does no good to worry about things you have no control over...and so I try to live my life as he did.... fighting for remission and loving his family..
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Marsha



Thank you Marsha for the update and happy to see you post.  One day at a time.  

Tom would want you to go on and see you happy and take each moment and savor it as it comes.

I just lost my dad to cancer.  My mom finished treatment for breast cancer and had open heart surgery and my sister is fighting stage 4 lung cancer.  All this - in the last year.  It is so hard - but are you right - there are things we have no control over.  We have our moments and we need to move on.

I am sure your feelings are like a roller coaster.  No right or wrong.
Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## karen l

Marsha,
I hope you have a wonderful time on the cruise to Alaska.
You remain in my prayers.  Best wishes, Karen


----------



## brat

Have you tried a weighted blanket? My Mom sleeps with one to keep the neuropathy from keeping her awake at night. For her it helps.



Have a great trip.


----------



## Straitlover

Marsha, I wanted to check in and see how you are doing.

My mother was diagnosed w/ MM back in December 2010. She just had to take a break from chemo because her platelets remain so low plus the neuropathy got really bad in her feet (completely numb) and legs (hurt a lot). They say cycle 4 is where it really kicks in bad. We go back to the onc on 6/20, and they will re-run her blood to see if she can start back. She hopefully gets her port in on 6/21 becasue her veins are shot. Wish we had done that at the beginning.

She just turned 74 yesterday. Her chemo consists of melphelan/prednisone/velcade, plus monthly Zometa infusions. She just started neurontin to see if helps w/ the neuropathy.

Prayers and good thoughts for you! (((hugs)))


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Cruise was fun and met some really nice people... I am glad I did it, I loved Seattle and would definitely love to go back there sometime..

I do not see my oncologist again until the middle of June, when I do, I will post an update..   The neuropathy goes on.. but other than that I feel relatively ok... missing my guy and living my life..   

Everyone keep the faith and go for the gusto, 
Marsha


----------



## mommasita

Mackey Mouse said:


> Cruise was fun and met some really nice people... I am glad I did it, I loved Seattle and would definitely love to go back there sometime..
> 
> I do not see my oncologist again until the middle of June, when I do, I will post an update..   The neuropathy goes on.. but other than that I feel relatively ok... missing my guy and living my life..
> 
> Everyone keep the faith and go for the gusto,
> Marsha



 always in my thoughts and prayers. You are an inspiration..


----------



## AnnaS

Marsha it's always nice to hear from you and glad you enjoyed your cruise.  Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## minniebeth

Mackey Mouse said:


> Cruise was fun and met some really nice people... I am glad I did it, I loved Seattle and would definitely love to go back there sometime..
> 
> I do not see my oncologist again until the middle of June, when I do, I will post an update..   The neuropathy goes on.. but other than that I feel relatively ok... missing my guy and living my life..
> 
> Everyone keep the faith and go for the gusto,
> Marsha



Thinking of you as you remain in my prayers~


----------



## kdzgon

Mackey Mouse said:


> Cruise was fun and met some really nice people... I am glad I did it, I loved Seattle and would definitely love to go back there sometime..
> 
> I do not see my oncologist again until the middle of June, when I do, I will post an update..   The neuropathy goes on.. but other than that I feel relatively ok... missing my guy and living my life..
> 
> Everyone keep the faith and go for the gusto,
> Marsha



"Marsha, where are you..."

Does anyone have an update on Marsha/still keep in touch? Marsha was always a blessing to so many, despite her own hardships. I am SO hoping that against all odds, things finally improved for her. I would love to know how she is!

Laurie


----------



## TruBlu

kdzgon said:
			
		

> "Marsha, where are you..."
> 
> Does anyone have an update on Marsha/still keep in touch? Marsha was always a blessing to so many, despite her own hardships. I am SO hoping that against all odds, things finally improved for her. I would love to know how she is!
> 
> Laurie



Things have improved for her, she is with her beloved Tommy again.
Marsha passed away.  

I miss my sweet DIS friend.

Sent from Tracey's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarolAnnC

Marsha's Tommy has been gone 3 years ago yesterday October 1 and she has been gone since July 13 this year.

They were wonderful people and the only consolation I have on their loss is the fact that they are reunited in Heaven....


----------



## kdzgon

CarolAnnC said:


> Marsha's Tommy has been gone 3 years ago yesterday October 1 and she has been gone since July 13 this year.
> 
> They were wonderful people and the only consolation I have on their loss is the fact that they are reunited in Heaven....



Thank you for the info - I feared as much. I guess I will adopt the attitude shared by you and TruBlu and take solace in the fact that they are reunited once again.


----------



## mommasita

CarolAnnC said:


> Marsha's Tommy has been gone 3 years ago yesterday October 1 and she has been gone since July 13 this year.
> 
> They were wonderful people and the only consolation I have on their loss is the fact that they are reunited in Heaven....



So well written Carol.............

I find myself thinking of them so often during the day, and smile when I think of her meeting Tommy again.


----------

